# [H] Bambusbrigade (Garrosh) sucht Ü21 Mitglieder für entspanntes Feierabendzocken :)



## PadPanda (24. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Kollege und ich würden gerne einen Clan gründen, der sich vor allem an Leute richtet die wegen Arbeit und Familie keinen Clan wollen der einen Leistungs- und/oder Onlinezwang hat. Wir möchten eine gemütliche Gemeinschaft aufbauen die einfach abends oder am Wochenende entspannt questet oder sich irgendwann mal am Endgamecontent versucht. Auch Schichtarbeiter und Vollzeiteltern(ist schließlich auch ein harter Job 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) sind bei uns willkommen. Wenn ihr Interesse habt eine ruhige und spaßige Community aufzubauen schreibt mich doch gerne an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

